# Usher Out: a local film for local people, May 27, Brixton Ritzy



## nick h. (May 18, 2011)

A Ritzy employee by the name of Mike (nice bloke, glasses,long curly hair) has made a comedy short which is having its world premiere at the Ritzy.







It was filmed at the Ritzy and inspired by conversations overheard there, so perhaps your own words will be repeated back to you by the cast (who all live in Brixton.) 

It's being shown before The Tingler, an old Vincent Price horror. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tingler  So if you want to see Usher Out, you buy a ticket for The Tingler. Bookings aren't open yet, but when they are they'll be here http://www.picturehouses.co.uk/cinema/Ritzy_Picturehouse/Whats_On/All/Date_27_5_2011/


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2011)

checked out the website on the poster. It has some of his film on it.

http://www.emperorsnew.com/films.html

"How its Done" is particularly well made.


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2011)

"The Tingler" trailer.

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1860476185/


----------



## nick h. (May 27, 2011)

*bump* 

In case anyone's looking for something to do this chilly evening...


----------

